# Phone Question



## bobbyjkl (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok, so our family got cell phones (a family plan for 120$ a month) We get unlimited calling after 7 and on weekends. The question is if we should get rid of our 40$ a month landline (which gives us unlimited calling 24/7) What should we do?:scared:


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 5, 2008)

How wil people know that you got rid of your landline?


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 5, 2008)

We got rid of ours. Cell phones are a lot more convenient.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 5, 2008)

I haven't had a landline in like three years.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, you are a very mobile vee. o.o


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 5, 2008)

I am reminded of the veemobile:





EDIT: Axe-Murderer users: the drawing is a black outline on a transparent background. It _is_ there.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 5, 2008)

vrooooooooom

I'm actually pretty immobile most of the time  :(


----------



## surskitty (Jul 5, 2008)

Are your phones reliable?  If so, ditch the landline.  If not, then keep it.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 5, 2008)

ArtificialFlavour said:


> How wil people know that you got rid of your landline?


...Tell anyone who has any business calling you that your number has changed? Same as you would if you moved and got a new phone number. :/

We still have our landline, but I know the teacher I dogsit for doesn't have one. She and her husband just use their cell phones. I think it's a good idea. As surskitty said, I don't see any reason not to if your cell phone/service is good.


----------



## Mirry (Jul 7, 2008)

If, in spite of having cell phones, you use your landline, perhaps you should keep it. If, on the other hand, your landline goes mostly unused, then, get rid of it.


----------

